# Heterochromia in new white kitten / is he odd eyed? :)



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

So here they are! These kittens are the nephews and niece of my girl Sun that passed away last November. I am keeping one of them.
I had a really hard time taking these pics, because kittens move and move and move all around and it is almost impossible to get a good one of their eyes.

So it seems that the tabby one is blue eyed, and the tortie girl is green eyed. From the three white ones, my guess is that two of them have heterochromia (odd eyed). The third white one seems to have blue eyes (you can't really see his eyes on the pic). What do you think. Too early to be sure? (they were born on May 13th) Will their different eye color turn into just one color for both eyes?


The white one on top-right is the one my sister in law will keep. The one besides him is the one I'll adopt 









I wish i could adopt them all. Look at that tortie girl, or that blue eyed little tabby.
The white one in the top- middle is the one I'm adopting. It looks he's odd eyed too, just as his brother besides him, although the difference is not that evident...
I haven't thought about a name for him...something related with being the nephew of my beloved Sun, or related to being odd eyed 



















































So, what do you think. Hey Rach


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I can see some color developing in his right eye, so looks like he will be odd-eyed. My first purebred was an odd-eyed white longhair Manx. I love the look!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah I know! I mean, odd eyed or not I'm adopting this cute kitten anyway, but it would be really cool if he is. I wonder if he will be deaf or not. Poor thing!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Blue-eyed whites can be deaf, and odd-eyed whites can be deaf in the ear near its blue eye. My boy was partially deaf. I would call his name, and he would swivel his head around. He was hearing it, but couldn't discern from which direction it was coming.


----------

